# Baby wipes to clean cassette,chainring and chain?



## Kindred_FP (Sep 6, 2015)

I did a quick search and some people actually clean their components with wipes. Curious if this can cause more harm than good. I'm thinking more what is included on those wipes. 

I figure i can use baby wipes to clean chain, drivetrain, then apply lube. Anyone have any issues with this approach.

Thanks


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

As longas its lubed after, I don't see it being any more damaging than any other chain cleaner. Although the lemony fresh scent, anti-bacterial, anti-inflammatory bits would be unneccesary. And there is growing concern of overuse of anti-bacterials. The anti-inflammatory is actually kinda nice for road rash injuries though.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

...and if you hit a particularly scary trail section, you're all set to clean yourself up.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I suppose they'd work OK for the frame & components but not ideal for chains because of the soap, alcohol prep pads would work much better.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

For the chain just use a shop rag. Baby wipes would be good after "unexpected 10 foot drop" or "missed the tree" moments.


----------



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Cassettes can easily be cleaned with a rag. First clean the chain by running it through a solvent covered rag, then take the rear wheel out and clean the cassette by running the taut rag through the space between each cog.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

A rag and a spray bottle of isopropyl alcohol is really all you need to clean a chain and cassette with. I use that combo daily on drivetrains and, unless they're really mucky, it gets them clean without much fuss and without fancy cleaning methods. If a drivetrain is really mucky, I'll use the above combo and add a brush into the mix to scrub the parts.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I keep a couple sanitary wipes in my kit, but its for personal clean up purposes. Wouldn't waste them on cleaning drivetrain.
Wipes are designed to be used without rinsing so I imagine they don't use heavy soaps. Depending on the type though, they might leave something like lanolin coating for baby soft chain. 
There are mechanic handwipes out there which would be more heavy duty but I'm unsure if you'd want to rinse after using those.


----------



## Kofaram (Oct 20, 2014)

I've discovered that Goop works really well without having to go to a harsh chemical. I just lay it on for a few minutes, and wipe it off. Works great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

why are you even thinking about doing this? seems absolutely silly to me.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Dry shop rag. Run chain through it. Done. Baby wipes...really?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm guilty of using baby wipes when I can't find a rag or an old shirt I can cut up. But then I lube after.


----------



## Scottcc (Jul 9, 2015)

Wouldn't it be better to use something that lifts the grime out rather than pack it in the tight spaces?


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah, so now not only can I feel fresh, so can my bike!!!! I love baby wipes.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I'm guilty of using baby wipes when I can't find a rag or an old shirt I can cut up. But then I lube after.


You sure you wanna be sharing that kind of info publicly?

Side note: These pretzels are makin' me thirsty!


----------



## Misterg (Jul 17, 2014)

When we had a boat, cheap baby-wipes were an essential item for cleaning stuff up - they work brilliantly on oily engine parts, spilt diesel, dirty hands, etc. I don't know what they've got in them, but they were really good - cheaper and better than stuff that was advertised for the purpose.

I think they'd be as good as anything else for wiping an oily chain if that's what you wanted to do.

My £0.02...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

noapathy said:


> You sure you wanna be sharing that kind of info publicly?
> 
> Side note: These pretzels are makin' me thirsty!


I don't know what you're talking about. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specDSWx1 (Feb 23, 2016)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I'm guilty of using baby wipes when I can't find a rag or an old shirt I can cut up. But then I lube after.


sounds terrible out of context


----------



## specDSWx1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Kindred_FP said:


> I did a quick search and some people actually clean their components with wipes. Curious if this can cause more harm than good. I'm thinking more what is included on those wipes.
> 
> I figure i can use baby wipes to clean chain, drivetrain, then apply lube. Anyone have any issues with this approach.
> 
> Thanks


my experience w/ baby wipes is there are little fibers that come off, when using it with with sharp edges, like you find on sprockets & chains. It will need a good spray or going over after to make sure you got them all off. Not worth the effort. The fibers are soft, but that will contribute to gunk on your moving parts ...


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

in find baby wipes costly for the sake of cleaning the drivetrain. old shirts, old toothbrush, anything that can be re-used is perfect and costs nothing.


----------

